# Seattle Fitter



## rock climber (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a bike fit done to take care of some knee pain I've been having. I was sold on Erik Moen since he does PT as well and I think my knee pain is fit and general inflexibility related. I've left him 3 messages over the last 4 weeks and also filled out his online form, but no response (I feel like I am a border line stalker now). 

Any other recommendations for a high end quality fit, that isn't astronomically expensive? (I've done my own fit based on many books I have read and also had a specialized fit done, but that basically confirmed what I have already done).


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

You might try Peterson's Bicycle in Renton - the owner is Tom Peterson of Garmin/Cervelo. A riding buddy just had a fitting done there and was very pleased with the experience.

I can't personally vouch for their fitting proceedure, but I've had them do some work on bikes and they are top notch.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Do a search of Serotta dealers who have a fit bike. Same thing for Seven dealers. They can do a fitting (for a price) and they can use the data to set you up on your present bike. I did my fitting for a custom frame with Tom at Bainbridge Island Cycle. It's also an excuse to get out for a ferry ride from Seattle. Tom is an middle aged cycling professional who is interested in making your bike fit you. I've been very satisfied with his work.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Area?*

Not sure what your radius is, but, if you are willing to go to Tacoma, Tony Corke's Cyclefit service out of Tacoma Bike is pertty great -- he has a Serotta size cycle and many other high tech tools, but does not pigeonhole a rider into any particular fit system. 

Give him a call, I am sure he would love to present his fitting philosophy to you and you can see if your opinions about what needs to happen mesh.

disclaimer: I have a business relationship with the owner of the shop, though this does not directly effect Mr Corke's business, in which I have no personal interest. I just think he does a fantastic job.


----------



## rock climber (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for that, I'll give him a call. 

Anybody have any feedback on the fitting by Old Town Bikes. They are a a lot cheaper and have a 30 day guarantee which I like.


----------



## RydeBig (Sep 6, 2011)

Depending on location, I would highly recommend Sammamish Valley Cycle in Redmond, Wa. 
I've watched them refine their process over the years & highly respect them.

If your looking for a PT, which I think is a separate issue (IMHO) I would strongly recommend 
Neal O'neil of Pursuit Therapy
(works in Redmond & Kent
(206) 856-9305
Hard to get into, but the guy is awesome, Treats the whole body.

Also, Real Rehab, Izzette Swan is awesome as well & they do fits also. I had a fit years ago from her & addressed some issues at the time.
My daughter saw her several months ago & was delighted with the fit,
Hope this helps


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Cascade Bicycle Studio is another option- although they don't look cheap.
I hear they know what they're doing.


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

If you end up taking the ferry. Gavin O'Grady does the fits @ Classic Cycle on Bainbridge. Takes his time and gets it right. Ex pro roadie and no youngster so understands flexibilty issues common with age.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

It isn't harassment until you call more than three times in a day. 

I got fit and measured up for a custom track bike by Kenny Williams. I think that he did a very good job.


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

Argentius said:


> Not sure what your radius is, but, if you are willing to go to Tacoma, Tony Corke's Cyclefit service out of Tacoma Bike is pertty great -- he has a Serotta size cycle and many other high tech tools, but does not pigeonhole a rider into any particular fit system.
> 
> Give him a call, I am sure he would love to present his fitting philosophy to you and you can see if your opinions about what needs to happen mesh.
> 
> disclaimer: I have a business relationship with the owner of the shop, though this does not directly effect Mr Corke's business, in which I have no personal interest. I just think he does a fantastic job.


I am by no means an expert but Tony set me up with my first bike and I will be returning to Tacoma Bike for any future bike purchases from him. Would recommend him highly.


----------

